
Airbnb stipends. Grubhub credits. New office perks in a remote work world - arunpgandhi
https://www.wired.com/story/startup-perks-go-remote-childcare-mental-health/
======
arunpgandhi
TLDR; Vacation rentals | Pet adoption fees | Mental health subscription |
Digital well-being experiences | At home "concierge” services | Childcare
support?

